
Silicon Valley Doesn’t Like Trump. It Can Still Work with the Government - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/03/business/silicon-valley-trump-government.html
======
danjoc
I find it unsettling that Silicon Valley employees would rather see a foreign
nation win the race to build autonomous killing machines. It's not just the
open contempt they have for their own countrymen, but it seems borderline
suicidal.

